# Tuesday's MLB TV Schedule



## Mike (Apr 10, 2002)

7:05 PM ET
Red Sox (NESN) @ Orioles (CSN MidAtlantic) & EI 754
White Sox (FSN Chicago) @ Indians (FSN Ohio) & EI 755
Astros (KNWS) @ Marlins (FSN Florida & EI 756) 
Dodgers @ Pirates (FSN Pittsburgh & EI 757)
Brewers (WCGV/FSN North-Wisconsin & EI 758) @ Expos 
Padres (Cox Cable 4) @ Phillies (CSN Philadelphia) 

7:10 PM ET
Rockies @ Reds 
Cardinals (FSN Midwest) @ Mets (MSG) & EI 759

7:15 PM ET
Twins (KSTC/FSN North-Minnesota & EI 764) @ Devil Rays (WMOR)

7:35 PM ET
Diamondbacks (KTVK) @ Braves (Turner South & EI 760)

8:05 PM ET
Tigers (FSN Detroit & EI 761) @ Royals 
Giants (KTVU) @ Cubs (WCIU)
Blue Jays @ Rangers (KDFI)

10:05 PM ET
Angels @ Mariners (FSN Northwest & EI 762) & FSR3
Yankees (YES & EI 763) @ Athletics (KICU)


----------



## Bills41 (Apr 23, 2002)

Thanks, Mike for posting the MLB Schedule at this site. Of course your MLB postings were missed due to DBS 
forums being down.


----------



## John Corn (Mar 21, 2002)

Welcome to DBSTalk Bills41. 

Yes this is appreciated, I kindly invited Mike over to add his schedule awhile back. I've been noticing Mike's schedule usually gets close to 40 views per day. 

Any baseball fan should appreciate Mike's effort.


----------



## Bills41 (Apr 23, 2002)

Thanks John for the welcome and nice to be a member of this site.


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2002)

This sports forum has come a long way in the last few weeks. Mike's daily postings are great, and John, you are doing a great job too.


----------



## John Corn (Mar 21, 2002)

Thank you for the compliment Bombajune, but its the members that make this a good forum. 

It's been fun having this much interest in the Sports Forum, I just hope you will stop back for a post .


----------

